# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ขายไฟxenonมอเตอร์ไซค์ G6 Mini กินไฟน้อย รับประกัน 1 ปี ส่งฟรีทั่วประเทศ

## xenon001

เราขายไฟxenon ราคาถูกคุณภาพสูง เวป xenonthai.com ครับ โทร. 085-0015551 , 090-2421551 เอ ทุกวัน เวลา 08.00-22.00 น. ID Line : 0902421551 ไฟ Xenon สำหรับรถมอเตอร์ไซค์ รุ่น G6 Mini เป็นบัลลาตส์ขนาดเล็ก คุณภาพงานเกรด A ตัวบอดี้เป็นอลูมิเนียม หุ้มด้วยสแตนเลส สวยงาม และเป็นระบบ AC Digital 35 w (จริงๆ 33W)บัลลาตส์Xenon ที่ผลิดมาเพื่อใช้กับรถมอเตอร์ไซค์จริงๆ กินไฟน้อย จากการทดสอบกับ Power supply 3A หลอดสามารถติดได้สบายๆ (ถ้าเป็นบัลลาตส์ที่ใช้ในรถยนต์จะกินไฟมาก Power supply 3A.กำลังไฟไม่เพียงพอที่ระบบจะทำงานได้)ไฟซีน่อน H6Slide เป็นชุดไฟสำหรับรถมอร์เตอร์ไซค์ ที่ใช้ขั้วหลอด H6ที่มีไฟสูงและต่ำในหลอดเดียวกัน ไฟซีน่อน H6Slide ทำให้ท่านได้ใช้ไฟสูงและต่ำเป็น (เราขายงานสเปคดีที่สุด ในราคาถูกที่สุด)สินค้ารับประกัน 12 เดือน ทุกอาการยกเว้นหลอดแตก
Xenon kit G6 Mini พร้อมหลอด H6Slide ครบชุดพร้อมติดตั้ง ราคาชุดล่ะ 850 บาท ส่ง EMS ฟรีทั่วประเทศ
มีค่า K ให้เลือกที่
4300K สีขาวอมทอง ใช้งานดีที่สุด มองเห็นถนนชัดสุด
6000K สีขาวนีออน ใช้งานดีครับ ได้แสงสีขาวด้วย
8000K สีขาวใส ๆ รถสวยขึ้นครับ การใช้งานพอใชัได้
10000K สีขาวใส ๆ แสงจ้าๆ เบอร์สุดท้ายก่อนจะเป็นสีฟ้าอ่อน
12000k สีฟ้าอ่อน
15000k สีฟ้า
สอบถามเพิ่มเติมหรือสั่งซื้อ โทร.085-0015551,090-2421551 เอ ทุกวัน 8โมงเช้า-4ทุ่ม
เราขายทั้งปลีกและส่ง ท่านที่ต้องการนำไปจำหน่ายต่อ โทร.สอบถามราคาส่งได้ครับ รับประกันการบริการ
โทร. 085-0015551 เอ ทุกวัน เวลา 08.00-22.00 น. คุณภาพเกรดเอ เสียเปลี่ยนให้ใหม่ไม่ต้องซ่อมครับ เราส่งสินค้าเร็ว ส่งได้ทุกวัน เคลมสินค้าง่าย เคลมสินค้าเร็ว คุยง่ายไม่เรื่องมากครับ เราเน้นความพอใจของลูกค้าครับ

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------


## xenon001

ไฟxenonราคาถูก

----------

